# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  12 Days of Christmas - Lucid Challenge

## spellbee2

Now that that pesky "Thanksgiving" holiday is out of the way for us Americans, we can turn our attention to what's really important in life - CHRISTMAS! And when you're tired of spending lovely times with your family this holiday season, you can spend even more lovely times avoiding them while you do awesome crap in your sleep. So if you're looking for some extra competition other than who gets to open their presents first, have I got the thing for you!

*How It Works*
Your goal is to climb all 12 levels to reach the top of the Christmas tree by completing various lucid tasks.You'll start at the bottom on night 12, and you'll advance a level by either completing the task for that night, or completing one of the 6 bonus tasks at the bottom of the tree. Keep in mind, however, that each of the bonus tasks can only be claimed once during the challenge, so you'll probably want to focus more on the main challenges on the tree.Once you complete a "night" of the challenge, I'll add your name to that level of the tree, and you can start the next "night".If you can complete all 12 levels before the end of Christmas, I'll reward you with a special Christmas-themed signature badge. What does it look like? I don't know, I haven't made it yet... but it'll be cool.
*Rules*
The competition starts now, and ends at 11:59pm on December 25th.No signup needed - once you complete your first task, I'll add you to the tree to start your climb.All tasks must be completed while lucid. You can complete more than one task in the same dream, but they must be completed in order.To count as completed, you must link to your DJ entry or post it here (in spoiler tags if it's long).
*The Tree!*
(Click for full-size)



Good luck, and Merry Christmas!

----------


## KaliCo

havent had a lucid dream yet  :Sad:  hopefully ill have one by the next 2 weeks

----------


## GenghisKhan

I invite my 9yo son to participate

Tonight he managed to become aware he was dreaming and played the drums !  :smiley:

----------


## AstralMango

I did the drum task!  :Party: 

12 Days of Christmas | Drummers Drumming

----------


## cooleymd

I snared a drum but couldn't snare a pipe


*Spoiler* for _Can't Snare a Pipe_: 



 Non-Lucid Lucid
I was in my house walking past bird cage, then I see and hear finches flying about, I catch one and then look around for a cage to put it in planning to catch another, then I see a dead relative  I tell the relative they aren't alive and try to convince them for a bit, then I think must drum, luckily there is a snare drum in the house, So I run to this place and pick it up and bang away on it for a bit, then I think I must find a pipe so I begin to run to the front, but I end up in the void, I rub and rub but a long time passes, so I begin to just sort of rotate my palms past each other focusing on the feel and sound of the rubbing I false awaken (not fooled) into my room I run down the hall I see a weird cellophane flower effect in the living room that quickly corrects itself, then I look thru the front door (that has windows for some reason) and see this same effect outside, it quickly corrects, I jump off the front porch and fly past some kid I smack him in the back of the head for fun so he'll turn to look who did it and see me flying around.  I try to summon pipe, I try to find pipe, I try to think of likely place to go and find pipe  I woke up

I should have gone down the middle of the street looking for a manhole and then yanked out and without looking in jump in feet first expecting water slide/snow scape/beach scape.  More likely I would have ended up stuck in the pipe surrounded by angry mutant ninja turtles

Lucid Time about 3+ minutes but about 1+ minutes in the void

----------


## GenghisKhan

My son is taking this seriously !  :smiley: 

This morning he realizes he's dreaming and does this:





> I am in a big city, I open a manhole, a slide takes me down
> I walk inside a big pipe, which ends in a giant machinery
> I explore this machine, it has huge pistons, gears and chains



Curiously enough, in my LDs I often open trapdoors in the floor to go somewhere else...

----------


## GenghisKhan

Ooook, still my son !

He knows he's dreaming




> I am walking in a city. A portal opens next to me, I fall into it, I reach _Paperopoli_ (Duckburg), which looks partially cartoon-ish
> I go to _Archimede_ (Gyro Gearloose) workshop, which provides me with spring boots
> I wear them and use them to jump over _Deposito di Paperone_ (Scrooge Money Bin) 
> The dream goes on with further visit of the city

----------


## ExothermReacton

Cool challenges everywhere on the forums right now! Well, let's put what I learned to test I guess. Looking forward to the dance move task. My DCs come up with the strangest solutions when I ask them for something. ::rolllaugh::

----------


## FryingMan

Ack how did I miss this?  Now that I have December TOTM taken care of, here I come!

----------


## GenghisKhan

This morning my son knows he's dreaming:





> It's snowing. I feel lonely, I go outside and build a snowman.
> I touch it with my warm hands, and it becomes alive. We play snowballs together.
> I fear it can melt down, so I take it inside and close it in the refrigerator. It works, although it eats all our food.
> Then I switch off house heating, so it can stay inside. However my dog unfortunately feels cold.
> So I end up playing with the snowman until spring, when it melts.

----------


## FryingMan

> This morning my son knows he's dreaming:



I wish someone had told me about lucid dreaming when I was 9 years old.  That kid's going to have an awesome life...

For piper's piping: can it be a musical pipe or must it be a construction pipe?

----------


## ExothermReacton

> I wish someone had told me about lucid dreaming when I was 9 years old.  That kid's going to have an awesome life...



Considering that you learn the most effective when you are a child I am fairly sure that he will become exceptional at it. Well, but we are doing well, too, aren't we?^^

----------


## FryingMan

> Considering that you learn the most effective when you are a child I am fairly sure that he will become exceptional at it. Well, but we are doing well, too, aren't we?^^



Can't complain.    Nights full of dreams now and for the foreseeable future is pretty awesome.   Lucidity pops up when it does, often enough to keep interest.

----------


## GenghisKhan

> I wish someone had told me about lucid dreaming when I was 9 years old.  That kid's going to have an awesome life...



You're very right there

I had some LDs when I was a child - of course no idea how they were called
Mostly to escape nightmares, or flying dreams

I wish someone had told me to keep going at it at that time...


Anyway, he's doing much better than I initially expected - this morning he manages to complete the next task:





> I notice I am dreaming because I am a Playmobil figure
> I am in a house made of plastic. I want to milk a cow, so I go to a farm
> The guy that should milk the cows is not there, so I milk them at his place
> I collect the milk from about 5 cows in a bucket
> When the guys comes back, he congratulates with me for my job and I go to work there in the following days

----------


## obfusc8

I did the drumming task! But then had problems remembering what was next, and attempted leaping. Didn't even get that right. Silly brain.  :smiley: 


*Spoiler* for _Drumming_: 



There are a group of people hanging around in the kitchen. They seem to be trying to cook, but are not very good at it. I mock them for their crap skills. I attempt to photograph a group of people using a tablet, but the image on the screen looks different to the scene in front of the camera.

At the side of the kitchen is a counter top filled with various dishes that the others have made. I notice a large silver cone shaped thing with small collander like holes in it. Green beans are sticking through the holes. Bit weird. This must be a dream. I remember the TOTM. Most of the food on the counter looks unappetising, but I try one of the beans. It is chewy.

I phase through the front door. There is a wide driveway with a monster truck sitting on it. Wait, I need to find a drumkit. Phasing back into the house I start searching. Stairs lead up to a hallway. The rooms have full length mirrors as doors. The reflections in them are blurry and distorted. Looks like a portal.

The mirror-portal leads to the void - unformed darkness that they swirls with blotches of colour similar to hypnagogic imagery. A white glowing portal appears in front of me. Dark shadowy hands reach out from it. I calmly walk through the portal and end up in a bar filled with small tables. No sign of a drumkit. Guess I'll have to make one.

Pulling two tables together and a few small pots, I assemble them in front of me and sit on a little stall. The tables have a central column supporting them, then ornate feet stretching out. Looks like a pedal for a cymbal to me. Conjurnig two sticks I start to beat out a rhythym and tap my foot until the collection of items becomes a full drumkit.

For some reason I think the leaping task is next. Outside the bar is a large grassy lawn. I start to run and do a few leaps. They are small. I try repeatedly to jump higher and further, eventually leaping the entire lawn in one bound. (Not over a building though, so wouldn't have been success even if it was the right task!)

After this I struggle to recall the Christmas rhyme hoping that would give me a hint for the next task. Maids-a-milking? I wake up.




EDIT: wow Genghis, talented son you got there! Tell him nice work.  ::cooler::

----------


## GenghisKhan

Thank you obfusc8 !   ::tongue:: 

My son does the next task this morning:




> I am at the swimming pool, I notice some scared people. I see why: there are small fires burning around
> There are some small Ghasts (Minecraft mobs) flying around and throwing fireballs
> As I see them, I know it's a dream
> So I dive from the board into the pool, and I position at the bottom a "splash amplifier"
> I dive five more times, splashing lots of water around; this extinguishes the small fires
> The Ghasts run away 
> The coach awards me three medals: 1. diving 2. extinguishing the fires 3. drive out the monsters

----------


## spellbee2

Dang, we're getting all our butts kicked right now. Closest I've gotten so far was drumming in a non-lucid.  :Cheeky: 





> I wish someone had told me about lucid dreaming when I was 9 years old.  That kid's going to have an awesome life...
> 
> For piper's piping: can it be a musical pipe or must it be a construction pipe?



"Pipe" is open to interpretation, so whatever's fine. Optimally though, you probably want one that's big and green and takes you right to level 4-1.

----------


## GenghisKhan

My son yesterday morning





> I am in a farm, there are many animals
> There is a duck in a pen, without any egg in it
> The next day I return to the farm, this time in the pen I see a small golden egg, at this time I know it's a dream
> I go to the farmer to let him know
> I return the next day, the duck is now laying many golden eggs
> When the farmer sells them at the market, he shares the money with me

----------


## obfusc8

I ran out of bubble gum... had to kick arse instead  ::-P: 

Fri Night -


*Spoiler* for _Pipe_: 



While in the kitchen trying to make a cuppa (oh how British!), notice weird boxes of tea bags and become lucid. I phase outside and find a small pipe poking up through the grass. It is small, so first I shrink down then step inside. After many seconds walking in darkness, the air around becomes covered in eyes! I keep walking and find the bottom of the pipe is now filled with water. The water level gradually rises until it is not possible to reach the bottom anymore. I swim for a while. A ship flies overhead so I grab hold of the open cargo bay door and start to water-ski along behind it. It eventually exits the pipe into a city, dragging me into the air. 





*Spoiler* for _Leap_: 



(After trying to bounce trampoline style, which didn't work.) ...I decide to try plan B: HULK SMASH! Unleashing a roar of rage I transform into Hulk and remembering the TOTM grab a car and lift it overhead. Then I walk down the street looking for something to throw it at, but end up throwing it into a building which smashes it in a satisfying way. I see a bridge between two skyscrapers and try to leap over it. Another bridge appears above it and messes up the jump. So I roar again, using the anger to fuel my hulk tf. Behind the street is a cliff with a building halfway up it. Easily tall enough to count, so I crouch and then do a super jump to leap over the building and land in a tree lined path behind it.




Sat Night-


*Spoiler* for _New dance move_: 



(WILD entry) Lying in bed I finally realise I can see the wall with my eyes closed. Staggering upright I make it through the door. Beyond are an unfamiliar set of rooms. After searching through many junk-filled rooms, finally there is a person. A guy holding a set of folders and papers.
"Can you show me a new dance move?"
My request is replied to with a shake of the head.
"What aspect of my subconscious are you?"
"Envy." He replies.
The papers slide to the floor. They are school work. Envy because my friends got better grades? Never cared about that.  Was never driven to get the best grades, just did the minimum to not fail... Didn't like school much.

I leave envy and find a table with three people sitting at it.
"Yo, guys, show me a new dance move!"
One of them gets up and starts dancing. Music starts playing in the background. They start doing a slow motion routine - raising arms either side of the head and then shaking one arm, then face the other way shake the other arm. Looks cool.
"Sick moves, bro!" I tell him, starting to copy the dance. The other two join in as well.





*Spoiler* for _Milking!_: 



(Another WILD entry) I phase out of the window and end up in a country lane with a stone wall opposite. It is covered in thick ivy. Behind the wall are tall trees. My first thought is to go to the village where my parents' live. There are at least three farms near them, two fruit ones and one that has sheep. As I lift into the air, an easy option appears: Behind the trees is a field of cows.

Landing in the field I see an old guy in a green macintosh and big rubber boots. Must be a farmer.
"Is it okay to milk a cow?"
"Yes. I have eggs for breakfast."
"...very healthy." I reply.
"..and kippers!" He announces.
"Ah yes, brain food. Very good."
He nods and I leave. There are now families around petting and pointing at the cows. Beyond this there are some sheds. I pick one and find a cow inside. It instantly moves next to the wall. I grab a metal bucket, placing it underneath, and start milking the cow. Milk is shooting out at an extreme rate. It quickly fills the bucket. This must be the weirdest thing I've ever done while lucid...?!

The bucket overflows and I take a messy sip, spilling most of it down me. The cow and me are now in a large metal bathtub that is still filling with milk. This makes me laugh uncontrollably, and wake up.




Oh and the new wings!!! Awesome!  :smiley:

----------


## GenghisKhan

Good job obfusc8

My son:




> I am at the beach, using a metal detector, so I understand it's a dream
> I find a silver ring, I wear it, it teleports me downtown
> A manhole opens below me, I fall into an underground passage
> The ring opens a door, it's a big room full of treasures

----------


## AstralMango

I did the pipe challenge last night, though the lucid was unfortunately short.





> I couldn't remember where I was before being in the store, no matter how hard I tried. It hit me to do a reality check, and my finger passed through my palm (though it left a gaping hole in my palm).
> 
> Lucid, I walked up to a woman in the store and asked her to build a pipe that will go to "Mario Land." She agreed and quickly built one within 10 seconds. It was like watching her in fast forward. She put together green and white parts in a blur. While she worked, I brushed my hand against the wall to try and get a feel for it so I could make the dream feel more real.
> 
> The pipe was finished and I dove in head first, and it went straight down, down, down to an underground circus, not Mario Land like I told the woman. The area was dark and it was lit in oranges and yellows. Lots of theme park rides were glowing in the darkness.



12 Days of Christmas | Pipers Piping

----------


## obfusc8

Had a close miss on the Swan Dive task -


*Spoiler* for _Swan Dive Attempt_: 



It is time to leave. I grab my keys and wallet, shoving them in the leg pockets of the black combat trousers I'm wearing. Just a quick trip to the loo before heading out... oh. The toilet is covered in small square boxes with plants growing out of them. I start moving and stacking the boxes to one side, trying not to squish any of the plants.

Wait... what is this? Must be a dream. The fingers on my hands seem to be pulsing - growing and shrinking in wave patterns. Yeah this is a dream. Next Christmas task is the swans-a-swimming one. Looks like this is the second floor of a building. Without hesitation I run and jump out the window, executing a perfect swan dive, and trusting my subconscious to put a pool underneath the window.

It all works out perfectly, I hit the water gracefully and surface, treading water in a swimming pool filled with clear water. Nice. But wait, didn't the task say it had to be off a high board? Damn. I look around for a board but there isn't one. After climbing out and trying to summon a board by turning my attention away and then back, instead I notice the pond in the garden next to this one. It is shallow and overgrown with rushes. I wake.




...then completed it here - 


*Spoiler* for _Swan Dive_: 



(First part is NSFW, so cut to the important bit  :;-):  ...) ...I decide there is a pool at the end of the (sleeper train) carriage and, widening the corridor, sprint along it. There is a pool with a small diving board and a high chute. I run along the chute to the end, and realise this probably doesn't count as a board either.

Looking at the far end of the pool there is now a high diving board. It has no ladder. I run over and start climbing up one of the support beams. The top is about 15m above the pool. I run to the end and throw my arms wide, before swinging them in front of my head. The sensation of hitting the water feels a bit odd, and the speed of the dive drags me far under. I try to surface, but there no longer is a surface, just slightly murky water in all directions.

The dream destabilises before I can get out of the water.




Then a failed attempt at finding the goose - 


*Spoiler* for _That's not a goose!_: 



Find myself running along a path next to a forest. A red Land Rover drives past, kicking up dust. I become lucid. I try calling out for a goose. An extremely odd animal runs out of the tree line. It looks more like a two-legged miniature bear than a bird. Maybe there will be a goose in the forest. I try to walk between the trees but find the entire forest has turned to stone. A petrified forest. How cool. Before I can explore it further, a noise from RL wakes me up.

----------


## FryingMan

Did drumming (12), pipe-transport (11), and made a leap (10).   Failed/out of order at maids milking (8).

*Spoiler* for _dream details_: 



LD#225 I see too-high waters from out my childhood home living room window [DS] and know I'm probably dreaming, nose pinch confirms.  I think of Christmas tasks.  Look around for a drum for a while but don't see one so I just start "air drumming".  * I soon feel drumsticks in my hands and hear the rat-a-tat-tat of a snare drum sound.*   Dream fades to black/void and I confirm I'm still dreaming with a nose pinch so I decided to "throw off the blankets and get up out of bed" and it works, I'm upstairs in my CH bedroom.  I take my recorder (pipe) off of my shelf and go downstairs and out the sliding glass door and launch myself into the air and *will the pipe to pull me to the city across the water, it pulls me at very high speed I feel the acceleration*.  My dad follows me and is talking to me and I generally ignore him but he says "now just because they've stopped talking about liver damage doesn't mean it's not important so don't overheat!" hah.  I arrive in the city (the view of the bridge is lovely) and am around buildings and now mom is with dad and me and she's saying she wants to co-sign on the papers, I say I'll bring them by later.  There are buildings tall enough for leaping so I run down the hill to build up some speed and do a *hulk-jump over one, and my momentum carries me over an even taller building*.  I land and can only think of "maids a'-milking" and in FryingMan style I can only think of one way to get that milk and so walk up to some girls, size up their "production ability" and ask them to lift up their shirts and produce milk, and   the dream fades, nose pinch says I'm awake now.

----------


## GenghisKhan

My son attempts the bird task
I am unsure if it counts




> I am on the beach, I know it's a dream
> A fish drops on my shoulder
> A seagull, attracted by the smell, lands on my shoulder

----------


## GenghisKhan

My son:




> I am in hen-house. I notice a brown hen has laid a strange egg
> The egg breaks, inside there is a red button, I understand it's a dream
> I press it and I become an hen. ( from a 3rd person view ) I see myself laying many many eggs very quickly
> This makes me tired, so I find the egg with the red button again, press it and become normal again

----------


## obfusc8

Found the goose that lays gold-plated eggs  :tongue2:  Then put on a magical ring that transported me back to the present day (was 100 years in the future after doing bonus TOTM)


*Spoiler* for _The Golden Goose is on the Loose_: 



Feel paralysis and shaking. A white wall appears next to the bed. I wait for things to stabilise and then stand up and pinch my nose for a long while to convince myself this is a dream. 

Through the door is an unfamiliar house and a strange bald headed man approaching. I duck out of another door into a garden. It's time to do a few tasks. The next Christmas task requires a goose. I start searching the garden. Finally a goose runs out from the shrubs into the path. I catch the goose and pet it, talking to it and asking it to lay a golden egg for me. Finally a golden egg drops down behind the goose. The egg is not heavy at all; must be gold plated rather than solid gold.

The other thing I wanted to try tonight was the bonus TOTM. Heading back into the house I shut the doors and draw the curtains over the windows. Out loud I announce that time is passing outside but frozen in here. We will be 100 years in the future. To focus my will I kneel on the ground, pressing the palms of my hands down into the carpet and repeating my intention.

After about half a minute I exit the room via the window. Straight away the difference is apparent. The view is of a city overlooking a bay. The sky is a mixture of deep blue, purple and pink, a beautiful sunrise. The city is full of buildings with sails - windmills spinning lazily in the breeze. Down on the bay are several yachts with white sails. In the sky are small bicycles that also have sails! 

I fly around for a bit before spotting some people sitting on a rocky outcrop overlooking the sea. Thinking there is a part of the task that requires talking to someone I land and talk to a woman with long dark hair, asking her what she thinks of me travelling to their time. She just laughs, not in a cruel way; happy, as if my question is unexpected. I ask what year it is, and she asks if I mean "in dwarfish". Erm, yeah. She says something in an unusual sounding language.

After the conversation I decide to fly down around the bay. Following the line of the cliffs, there is a secluded beach filled with pools of water. An old man with a staff is standing alone on the beach. Recalling the next Christmas task, I ask him for a magical ring. He hands me what looks like a £2 coin with the middle removed. It is large, so I slide the ring onto my thumb. The world spins. 

The ring has taken me back to the present day. I approach a building and see my friend NH sitting by the door. Inside are AB and MR, talking quietly about the day ahead. They are eating breakfast. I walk over to see what food is available, and wake up.

----------


## DannyCool

Matthew age 10 has done the first task on playing the drums. He was in his drum class but noticed that his teacher was a pelican!!! Then he knew he was dreaming but he played the drums anyway. He is my son. He says it was a small dream.

----------


## GenghisKhan

My son this morning completes the turtle-dove task:





> I am in the garden of my house, playing with a friend
> I understand it's a dream because our house has no garden
> A turtle comes out of a bush; it's very slow
> I touch it with a finger and it starts going faster and then flies up
> Soon, many different type of animals fly around the garden: zebras, sheeps and more
> Then my powers expire
> I'd like to make people fly as well, so I build some wings for them
> People fly with wings and stop using vehicles



spellbee, better be ready with the badge for him  ::D:

----------


## GenghisKhan

My son completes the last required task this morning  ::D: 




> I am walking in a prairie
> I see a tree. 
> The tree starts talking to me, so I understand it's a dream.
> I see it's a pear tree, it tells me it feels lonely.
> I pick a pear out of it, plant it on the ground nearby
> Another pear tree grows in that place, quickly
> The first pear tree thanks me, it's happy in good company now

----------


## DannyCool

> My son completes the last required task this morning



Wow! That is so skilful. Dreamviews plays a part in preserving the awareness in young people. This is awesome work. Congrats to all involved and most importantly Happy Christmas.  :smiley:   ::fly::

----------


## GenghisKhan

> Wow! That is so skilful. Dreamviews plays a part in preserving the awareness in young people. This is awesome work. Congrats to all involved and most importantly Happy Christmas.



I hope my son is going to keep at this skill in the future...  ::D: 

Marry Xmas to you and your 10yo son too !  :smiley:

----------


## DannyCool

He might know more already than you think. When he is aware of what it is he will find it easy to keep up. It's great news. We can work on making sure they don't get hurt and are there for them even when they do.

----------


## spellbee2

Awesome, congrats to GenghisKhan's butt-kickin' son (according to Wikipedia, "Ögedei Khan") for being the first person to complete the full challenge! Since he's not on the forum, I can't really make him a fancy signature, but I *can* make this for the proud father:

----------


## cooleymd

Task 11 Pipers

Trash Can Pipe To Nowhere


*Spoiler* for _Trash Can Pipe To Nowhere_: 



 Non-Lucid Lucid
So I am in a restaurant and some kid is annoying me they just keep coming so I pick them up toss them on their parents table and yell they better not come back, next I am outside and some vengeful kids on bikes are menacing me some are riding across the top of a shed and one aims at me and rides off, I catch his bike by the front wheel and begin to smash him towards the shed his bike pinning him to the wall.  Next I am in a car and I see a flashing E on the dash (no speedometer no odometer, just a gas indicator apparently) I am thinking maybe its nearly empty then I see a tiny red dot in the middle of what could be a red fuel bar.  I think there is a gas station out on the main road (I am driving thru small side streets) suddenly I see some street workers have torn a 3 foot wide hole in the street and built a barrior in the middle half of the street.  I swerve and just graze the corner of the bumper, but figure I can get around it.  I get back in the car but now it is more like a go-kart, and now I am up driving on a sidewalk past plants, and some are now sticking thru the frame of the go-kart.  I manage to pull out the plants and drive back on the road, but now it is raining just down the street.  I suspect I am dreaming, somehow I am standing looking out at a land of rain and running water in the distance and not raining where I am.  I know this is a dream.  I decide to walk on water since the near portion of the rain part of the dreamscape is only a few inches deep.  I jump onto the water and splash right down to the pavement.  I decide I must find a pipe, I look around but don't see any I just keep looking left then right, suddenly I notice some trash cans.  (strangely the cans had no lids at least the closest one and yet weren't filling with water, then again the water levels in the distance were well above where I was standing but not flowing towards me).  I run towards the can and jump up and pulling my hands in I land in the trash can pipe and immediately begin to go downward (I had noticed it appeared to extend into the ground as I was jumping) I slid down into darkness. When I finally stopped sliding it was dark and I couldn't see much of anything and was mostly stuck in the pipe, I strugled a bit and then woke up.

approximate lucid time most of a minute

----------


## GenghisKhan

> Awesome, congrats to GenghisKhan's butt-kickin' son (according to Wikipedia, "Ögedei Khan") for being the first person to complete the full challenge! Since he's not on the forum, I can't really make him a fancy signature, but I *can* make this for the proud father:



 ::D:  

Thank you, that's great !

I am going to print it and give it to him tomorrow morning !

----------


## cooleymd

A failed leap


*Spoiler* for _Failed Leap_: 



...
I was in a yard and noticed a non-living person, So I told them they were not alive and then to demonstrate more to them that this was so rather then to show that I was in a dream I did a leap test, and leaped high into the air.  While up there and falling back down I looked for tall buildings, when I looked back at the building that I had been near, it was suddenly extremely tall like the size of a seven story Viking Hall.  I reached the ground and took another leap, but only made the edge of the roof when I lost the dreamscape, I rubbed my hands for about 20 seconds but then just woke up.

total lucid time less than 1 minutes

----------


## obfusc8

Been away on a training course... EDIT: So, yeah, need to do both other tasks tonight. Trust me to leave it til the last minute!  ::D: 


*Spoiler* for _Calling Birds_: 



I land on the roof of a building. There are trees nearby - devoid of leaves in typical winter style. Birds are calling to each other up there. Making cooing noises I try to draw one of the birds down to my outstretched arm. A bird start hopping down branches. Closer... eventually it hops down onto my arm. I stroke the bird and then transfer it into my cupped hands. It is fluffy like a baby penguin, but looks like a blackbird or similar. 





*Spoiler* for _Hen_: 



Following on from this is the hen task. Still holding the bird, I ask it to help me transform into a hen. It hops down to the ground. To assist the transformation, I squat and start flapping my arms like wings and generally pretending to be a chicken. Looking down I can see orange bird like feet and feathers on my belly. Perfect. The black bird is sitting next to a large nest on the ground, made of twigs. I move into the centre of the nest and strain to lay an egg. It feels like going to the toilet.  :Cheeky:  Moving forwards and turning around, there is now a white egg lying in the nest. 




Following this were several failures at trying to find a turtle... At one point I tried to find the neighbour's tortoise to transform it, but it was hiding.

----------


## cooleymd

This morning I was in a dream, ran outside the house, increased the height of the house across the street and tried twice to leap over it.

Double fail  :smiley:  I false awakened into some unbelievable b.s. but bought into it  :smiley:  

oh well  :smiley:

----------

